# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  4 февраля состоялось заседание Совета директоров РУП «Белтелеком»

## ByFly

На заседании были рассмотрены итоги работы РУП Белтелеком за 12 месяцев 2014 года, поставлены задачи по выполнению показателей 2015 года. Особое внимание было уделено  соблюдению производственно-технологической, исполнительской и трудовой дисциплины.
	По итогам работы за 2014 год РУП Белтелеком обеспечил выполнение основных показателей прогноза социально-экономического развития.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

